# KDE 3.2 ist da!

## Hilefoks

KDE ist in der Version 3.2 nun final (laut prolinux.de)   :Laughing: 

Habe zwar noch kein ebuild gefunden aber das kommt bestimmt gleich irgendwann....

Würdet ihr Updaten? Und wenn nicht, warum?

Gruß Fiasco

----------

## Realmaker

Ich wollte updaten aber findet er nirgendwo die Sorces von arts-1.2.0   :Neutral: 

----------

## SuEt

Unter ftp://ftp.de.kde.org findest du alle Source-Files.

ich bin gerade am kompilieren (jetzt würde ich mir doch wünschen, stolzer besitzer eines amd-64ers zu sein   :Laughing:  )...das wird ein laanger nachmittag.

Gruss

SuEt

----------

## Jörg Brakebusch

Hi,

also ich für meinen Teil werde Updaten, allerdings erst wenn die Ebuilds unmasked sind  :Wink: .

Gruß

Jörg[/quote]

----------

## Realmaker

wieso bin ich nicht darauf gekommen?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Hilefoks

Hat jemand nee Ahnung warum das ebuild von 3.2 noch nicht freigegeben ist? Und was passiert wenn ich das aktuelle "masked" 3.2er ebuild nehme?

----------

## ralph

Hier ist der englische Threat zum Thema:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=131073

Und gebt dem armen caleb doch mal 5 Minuten Zeit die Dinge zu unmasken. Ist doch gerade erst offiziell rausgekommen und wer nicht warten kann, der unmaske selber.

----------

## Hilefoks

Sorry ralph, bin halt etwas ungeduldig! Hast aber recht....   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Carlo

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Sorry ralph, bin halt etwas ungeduldig!

 

sed -i -e "s/=kde/>kde/" /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask

Carlo

----------

## Hilefoks

Carlo, was genau passiert wenn ich dies mache? Und wie verhält sich es wenn später das ebuild von KDE 3.2 nicht mehr unmasked ist?

----------

## toskala

man sed...

----------

## mondauge

 *Hilefoks wrote:*   

> Carlo, was genau passiert wenn ich dies mache? Und wie verhält sich es wenn später das ebuild von KDE 3.2 nicht mehr unmasked ist?

 

sed wird in der packages.mask alle Vorkommen von =kde in >kde ändern (sofern ich den RegEx richtig interpretiert hab).

Änderungen an der packages.mask sind nicht permanent, d.h. sobald du wieder ein 

```
emerge sync
```

 machst, wird die Datei durch die offizielle packages.mask ersetzt (d.h. alle deine Änderungen werden wieder überschrieben).

HTH

mondauge

----------

## sirro

 *mondauge wrote:*   

> Änderungen an der packages.mask sind nicht permanent, d.h. sobald du wieder ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> ```
> ...

 

Darum am besten die /etc/portage/packages.unmask benutzen

```
=kde-base/kde-3.2.0

=kde-base/kde-i18n-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeadmin-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeaddons-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeartwork-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdebindings-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeedu-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdegames-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdesdk-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdetoys-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdeutils-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdepim-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdelibs-3.2.0

=kde-base/kdebase-3.2.0

=kde-base/arts-1.2.0
```

----------

## tuxian

Wieso findet er das arts-Package nicht?

```
bash-2.05b# ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge /usr/portage/kde-base/kde/kde-3.2.0.ebuild

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 21) kde-base/arts-1.2.0 to /

>>> Downloading http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:14--  http://gentoo.inode.at/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »gentoo.inode.at«.... 81.223.20.162

Verbindungsaufbau zu gentoo.inode.at[81.223.20.162]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

16:19:14 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading ftp://download.us.kde.org/pub/kde//stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:14--  ftp://download.us.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »download.us.kde.org«.... 216.17.145.148

Verbindungsaufbau zu download.us.kde.org[216.17.145.148]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD /pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src ...

Das Verzeichnis »pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading ftp://download.au.kde.org/pub/kde//stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:16--  ftp://download.au.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »download.au.kde.org«.... 203.16.234.20

Verbindungsaufbau zu download.au.kde.org[203.16.234.20]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD /pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src ...

Das Verzeichnis »pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading ftp://download.at.kde.org/pub/kde//stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:22--  ftp://download.at.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »download.at.kde.org«.... 192.35.244.50

Verbindungsaufbau zu download.at.kde.org[192.35.244.50]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD /pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src ...

Das Verzeichnis »pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading ftp://download.uk.kde.org/pub/kde//stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:30--  ftp://download.uk.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »download.uk.kde.org«.... 212.100.230.18

Verbindungsaufbau zu download.uk.kde.org[212.100.230.18]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD /pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src ...

Das Verzeichnis »pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:30--  ftp://ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu«.... 130.207.108.134

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.gtlib.cc.gatech.edu[130.207.108.134]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ...

Fehler bei der Anmeldung.

>>> Downloading http://ibiblio.org/pub/packages/desktops/kde//stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:31--  http://ibiblio.org/pub/packages/desktops/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ibiblio.org«.... 152.2.210.81

Verbindungsaufbau zu ibiblio.org[152.2.210.81]:80... verbunden.

HTTP Anforderung gesendet, warte auf Antwort... 404 Not Found

16:19:32 FEHLER 404: Not Found.

>>> Downloading ftp://download.tw.kde.org/pub/kde//stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:32--  ftp://download.tw.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »download.tw.kde.org«.... 140.117.205.55

Verbindungsaufbau zu download.tw.kde.org[140.117.205.55]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD /pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src ...

Das Verzeichnis »pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src« gibt es nicht.

>>> Downloading ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde//stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

--16:19:41--  ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

           => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Auflösen des Hostnamen »ftp.kde.org«.... 131.220.60.97

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.kde.org[131.220.60.97]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ...

Fehler in der Antwort des Servers; schließe Kontroll-Verbindung.

Erneuter Versuch.

--16:19:42--  ftp://ftp.kde.org/pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2

  (Versuch: 2) => `/usr/portage/distfiles/arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2'

Verbindungsaufbau zu ftp.kde.org[131.220.60.97]:21... verbunden.

Anmelden als anonymous ... Angemeldet!

==> SYST ... fertig.    ==> PWD ... fertig.

==> TYPE I ... fertig.  ==> CWD /pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src ...

Das Verzeichnis »pub/kde/stable/3.2.0/src« gibt es nicht.

!!! Couldn't download arts-1.2.0.tar.bz2. Aborting.

bash-2.05b#
```

----------

## Carlo

 *sirro wrote:*   

>  *mondauge wrote:*   Änderungen an der packages.mask sind nicht permanent, d.h. sobald du wieder ein 
> 
> ```
> emerge sync
> ```
> ...

 

Geschmackssache. Zur Installation reicht es und beim lokalen demaskieren muß man früher oder später die Datei erneut anfassen.

Carlo

----------

## b0fh

Warum ist eigentlich alles als "ebuild  N" und nicht als "Update" gekennzeichnet? Heisst das mein "altest" 3.1.5 bleibt erhalten?

----------

## Carlo

b0fh: Ja, lies die Portage Doku in Bezug auf SLOTs!

Carlo

----------

## bvetter

@tuxian: das mit den file not found sachen liegt einfach daran, das das verzeichnis auf den kde-ftps 3.2 heisst und net 3.2.0 wie im ebuild angegeben

und die gentoo mirrors gestern noch net updated waren

----------

## tuxian

Eh wurscht, ich habs manuell heruntergeladen.

----------

## Mac Fly

Bei mir is es komisch, kde steht nicht in der packages.mask, aber maskiert ist es immer noch. Und emerge meldet was komisches bei mir:

```
root@netkiffer:/> emerge -vp kde

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-3.1.5   [empty/missing/bad digest]

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Hab dann die Digest-Files gelöscht und ein 

```
ebuild /usr/portage/kdebase/kde/kde-3.1.5.ebuild digest
```

ausgeführt. Jedoch ohne Erfolg, die Meldung kommt weiterhin.

----------

## Realmaker

Schon mal mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS probiert?

----------

## Mac Fly

Ja klar, aber ich dachte, das man dies nur bei maskierten Paketen braucht? KDE 3.2.0 is ja laut dem englischen Thread unmasked...

----------

## ralph

Ja, es ist unmasked, weil es nicht mehr in /usr/portage/profiles/package.mask drin ist, es ist aber noch als unstable ~x86 gekennzeichnet.

----------

## Mac Fly

ich dachte masked=unstable, naja, jetzt kompliliert er gerade das dritte Paket, kann noch etwas dauern  :Smile: 

----------

## thundersteele

portage ist in dieser hinsicht nicht ganz eindeutig. Es bezeichnet Pakete die mit ~x86 gekenzeichnet sind auch als masked. Solche Pakete installiert man mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS. Meistens sind neue, aber fertige Programme (KDE 3.2 z.B. ) so markiert. 

Pakete die in der package.mask stehen sind wirklich maskiert. Das sind z.B. viele beta Versionen, wie eben auch KDE 3.2.0_beta, xfree-4.4_rc usw. Diese kann man nur installieren in dem man entweder das ebuild mit seinem direkten Pfad aufruft oder sie eben in die package.unmask einträgt/ aus package.mask löscht. Sie sind dann eigentlich immer noch als ~x86 gekennzeichnet und müssen daher auch mit ACCEPT_KEYWORDS installiert werden.

----------

## crashmike

KDE 3.2 ist der Hammer   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

